# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2005 >  2nd and 3rd Normal Form??

## samijohn

Hi, My table MortgageBank does not satisfy 2nd and third Normal form. How about if I create a composite key between MortgageBankID and SocialSecurity tables? There is a many-to-many relationship between MortgageBank and the following three tables Address, LoanInformation, Employer tables. In addition there is a one-to-one relationship between MortgageBank and CreditHistory tables.


I hope someone can help me!!

Thanks

----------


## rmiao

Check http://forums.databasejournal.com/sh...s&daysprune=60

----------

